# Feeding my Flame // set shop



## andrea (Jan 16, 2013)

*WELCOME TO MY SHOP*
where things never get done

I make *avatars*, *signatures* and *gifs*



*RULES*

Don't spam the thread
You must be a *senior member* to request
*All signatures must be off*
Provide *high quality stock or video*
Be patient, i'm a slow worker
*Rep and credit* for the finished product
Actually wearing the damn thing would be nice too



*REQUEST FORM*



> *Type:* ava/sig/gif/etc
> *Stock:* HQ, linked/tagged & make sure it WORKS !
> *Size/time (for gifs):* i make small sigs so tell me if you want a big one. gifs max 5-7 secs
> *Effects/border/text:* or any other info





*EXAMPLES*


[sp=ᴀᴠᴀᴛᴀʀs]


[/sp]

[sp=sɪɢɴᴀᴛᴜʀᴇs]










[/sp]







​


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 16, 2013)

*runing ur first page of shop with love and my presence*

*
Type:* ava
*Stock: *
being cooperative as possible is my utmost pleasure


----------



## ℛei (Jan 16, 2013)

OMG LYS YOU OPENED IT? 

good luck with it 

can I have a senior set from  stock?

thanks <3


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Set piece.

Stock: 
Size: Avatar 150x150, Signature can be anything within senior size limits.
Borders: Rounded
Effects: Feel free to go wild.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2013)

got you three


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Set*

Ly u made a shop! 
Req Set 
Sig Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/whamslam3/captain_ichigo_by_juhani-d514zm0_zps0e6684b8.jpeg



Ava Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/whamslam3/hollow_ichigo___captain__arrancar_by_aconst-d5ev04o_zps74a47de4.jpeg 



Size: Senior
Text: Captain Ichigo
thnx


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2013)

will do   .


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2013)

Trinity said:


> *
> Type:* ava
> *Stock: *
> being cooperative as possible is my utmost pleasure



your love is nauseating


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2013)

Reiki said:


> OMG LYS YOU OPENED IT?
> 
> good luck with it
> 
> ...



thank you reikins pek


----------



## ℛei (Jan 17, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> thank you reikins pek



afdgjgasjgjs that looks awesomeeeeeeeeeee   you've done a good job as usual

thank you Lys


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2013)

glad you like rei :33


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Set piece.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Avatar 150x150, Signature can be anything within senior size limits.
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> Ly u made a shop!
> Req Set
> Sig Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Lysandra said:


>



Thanks a bunch, I love it!


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 17, 2013)

Size Senior

Ava = 

Sig =


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jan 17, 2013)

Didn't you have a set shop like this before, Lysandria? Or am I thinking of someone else? haha

Anyways:

*Link;*  or . Whatever is easier to work with/you think looks better. 
*Type;* Senior set
*Effects;* A dotted border would be nice :33 and, whatever else you think looks good!​​


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 17, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> your love is nauseating


as are you

i repped the wrong post

_goddamnit_


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Thanks a bunch, I love it!



glad you like



Dastan said:


> Size Senior
> 
> Ava =
> 
> Sig =



in the future don't use direct links from zerochan they don't allow it
you're lucky i know my way around

what did i say about making sure the stock *WORKS*



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Didn't you have a set shop like this before, Lysandria? Or am I thinking of someone else? haha​​



yeah it was nearing the 2000 post mark anyway and i wanted a fresh start



Omega Reaper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



senior members only, sorry

and sig off


----------



## Misao (Jan 17, 2013)

Type: ava
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


love u lys


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2013)

well if you're taking requests then...

type; set
stock; 
border; dotted
details; if you can have the avatar shift back and forth between Hinata and Naruto

thanks boo


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2013)

will do guys


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

Liking what I see. Might as well request.

I want an avy from . I like the kind of effects you did for Reiki. Focus on the upper half of his body. I'd like two versions. One without a border and one with the same kind of border my current avy has. 

Thanks. :3


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2013)

got you    .


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Size Senior
> 
> Ava =
> 
> Sig =


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Didn't you have a set shop like this before, Lysandria? Or am I thinking of someone else? haha
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> ...







edit- my bad, forgot about the border


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

Misao said:


> Type: ava
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



love you too <3


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

starr said:


> well if you're taking requests then...
> 
> type; set
> stock;
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Liking what I see. Might as well request.
> 
> I want an avy from . I like the kind of effects you did for Reiki. Focus on the upper half of his body. I'd like two versions. One without a border and one with the same kind of border my current avy has.
> 
> Thanks. :3


----------



## Synn (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome back and good luck with the shop, Lysandra


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

thank you :33


----------



## Selva (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck with the shop Ly


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks selva


----------



## Misao (Jan 18, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> love you too <3



thank u ♥

your posts on tumblr made me curious about vampire diaries.


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

Misao said:


> thank u ♥
> 
> your posts on tumblr made me curious about vampire diaries.



glad you like

really? i hope you'll watch it, it's a great show


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 18, 2013)

Lysandra said:


>



Thanks a bunch. :3


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jan 18, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> edit- my bad, forgot about the border



Its fantastic! Thanks Lysandria :33​​


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

you're welcome guys


----------



## Ghost (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey, could you round the edges for this avatar you made me sometime ago? :33


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

Shirosaki said:


> Hey, could you round the edges for this avatar you made me sometime ago? :33


----------



## Ghost (Jan 18, 2013)

Fabulous. thanks. :33


----------



## Suzy (Jan 18, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Your choice! 
Text: あなたの笑顔で世界を変えよう ～
Border: White Dotted

Thanks. :33


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

senior members only, sorry


----------



## koguryo (Jan 18, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:  
Effects: Whatever
Border: Whatever
Text: In sig, "2YOON"


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

will do  ;


----------



## andrea (Jan 19, 2013)

koguryo said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Effects: Whatever
> Border: Whatever
> Text: In sig, "2YOON"


----------



## koguryo (Jan 19, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, repped


----------



## andrea (Jan 19, 2013)

you're welcome

also added some examples &stuff to the first post


----------



## Jackk (Jan 20, 2013)

Lys you're back! 

If I may request...

Type- set


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









Effects- Up to you

Border- Dotted white 

Text- Eagle Marin


----------



## andrea (Jan 20, 2013)

yup 

will do


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 20, 2013)

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x200
*Border/text: *None
*Others:* Focus on the man on the right


----------



## andrea (Jan 20, 2013)

sure thing


----------



## andrea (Jan 22, 2013)

Jackk said:


> Lys you're back!
> 
> If I may request...
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jan 22, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Request:* Avatar
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150x200
> *Border/text: *None
> *Others:* Focus on the man on the right


----------



## Jackk (Jan 22, 2013)

Lysandra said:


>



I love it, thanks a lot Lys!


----------



## Billie (Jan 24, 2013)

Typ: Ava.
Size: 150x200.
Stock:  & 
Border: None.
Effekte: You choice.


----------



## andrea (Jan 24, 2013)

got you joo

and your ava


----------



## andrea (Jan 24, 2013)

Joo said:


> Typ: Ava.
> Size: 150x200.
> Stock:  &
> Border: None.
> Effekte: You choice.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jan 24, 2013)

i would liek dis for an avatar [] dotted, magical effects, epic shit, whatever you like, but 120x150

and dis
[] for a signature, same thang, 650x200

will rep and cred, blah blah, peace and love


----------



## andrea (Jan 24, 2013)

sure

but the stocks aren't great so don't expect miracles


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jan 24, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> sure
> 
> but the stocks aren't great so don't expect miracles



kkk no problem. Do your best and I will be satisfied =]


----------



## Billie (Jan 25, 2013)

Lysandra said:


>



I love it but can you one more try in a colorful Version, please? 
Dont care, I like really but i want see how you make this. "smile"


----------



## andrea (Jan 25, 2013)

sure     .


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello.

Link: , or .
Border:Whatever looks best
Effects: I like what you did withrequest, something similiar would be appreciated, but with blue instead of the green.

Thanks in advance


----------



## andrea (Jan 25, 2013)

will    do


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 26, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* X
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Whatever you like.

*Ava Stock :*

Details : Guy on the right. Face only.

*Sig Stock :*


----------



## andrea (Jan 26, 2013)

how about you wear the other set i made you first

or if you don't want to wear it let me know so i can give it to someone who will


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 26, 2013)

Who said I am not going to wear it? Of course I will. 

After this one. I wear each set for 1 weak.I still have 2 days to go before I wear that.

I am just keeping my next set in line cause its hard to find perfect stock & I liked it very much when I came across it & didn't want to lose it. That's all.

You can take you time in making this set. There is no hurry.


----------



## andrea (Jan 26, 2013)

alright. i just don't like making sets for people who don't wear them, that's all.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 26, 2013)

I understand. Its allright.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 26, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* I don't mind, but I'd like to see the two characters clearly, without too much of them being cut away.
Could the avatar be a GIF? A slideshow of the two characters' faces - like .
*Effects:* Your choice
*Border:* Dotted

Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Jan 26, 2013)

got you too

*TO DO*

Joo
Santoryu
Dastan
Jon Stark


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2013)

Just need a black border on this. Naruto manga spoiler if it matters to you.


----------



## andrea (Jan 27, 2013)

^      vm'd


----------



## andrea (Jan 28, 2013)

Joo said:


> I love it but can you one more try in a colorful Version, please?
> Dont care, I like really but i want see how you make this. "smile"



hope these are more vibrant


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2013)

*Set request*
*Ava:* 150x200
*Sig:* I'll resize it myself if that's okay (so I'm also able to re-crop other versions of the avatar)
*Stock: *
*Border:* I'll add it myself if that's okay
*Effects:* what you think looks best (but not too much please).


----------



## andrea (Jan 28, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Hello.
> 
> Link: , or .
> Border:Whatever looks best
> ...



meant to upload this hours ago but my internet is being shitty


----------



## andrea (Jan 28, 2013)

*TO DO*

Dastan
Jon Stark
Scizor


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 28, 2013)

Many thanks, this is precisely what I wanted; the set looks stunning, as expected from you.  



> meant to upload this hours ago but my internet is being shitty


No worries.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 30, 2013)

Type: senior transparent set please:33
Stock: 
Effects/border/text/etc: without border, effects up to you


----------



## andrea (Jan 30, 2013)

i'm really not that great with transparency tbh but i'll give it a try


*TO DO*

Dastan
Jon Stark
Scizor
Rosi


----------



## Rosi (Jan 30, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> i'm really not that great with transparency tbh but i'll give it a try



Then you may just crop it in some cool way  is a full stock for that.


----------



## andrea (Jan 30, 2013)

i'll make an optional regular set then


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 30, 2013)

umm ehy lovie

Set (hope you still have pixiv...)



On sig "Will always fight to protect." on top Onizuka Hime (horizontal sig please) 

dotted white borders.


----------



## andrea (Jan 31, 2013)

of course my dear 


*TO DO*

Dastan
Jon Stark
Scizor
Rosi
Sayaka


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 2, 2013)

Set
Stock: 
Senior size
Border: Up to you
Simple resizing would be enough, thanks in advance :33


----------



## andrea (Feb 2, 2013)

it's senior members only, sorry

will work on my requests now, guys


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 2, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> it's senior members only, sorry





> Public Usergroups:
> Trading Post Members
> No rank
> Senior Members



Shouldn't be a problem, then


----------



## andrea (Feb 2, 2013)

sorry i assumed you were still a junior because of your postcount

and sig off


----------



## Vice (Feb 2, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: .
Size: Senior
Effects: Open to whatever
Border: Open to whatever
Text: N/A


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 

Everything else is up to you. :33


----------



## Ghost (Feb 3, 2013)

Requests open?

Set from this: 

Hope you can do something with it.

Effects: Up to you

Border: thin black

Avatar: 150 x 150

Signature: what size you think looks best


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 4, 2013)

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted




Thank you


----------



## Sera (Feb 5, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 

Kushina as the avatar please. Thank you. :33


----------



## andrea (Feb 6, 2013)

jesus christ of course requests pile up when my modem breaks down 


*TO DO*

Dastan
Jon Stark
Scizor
Rosi
Sayaka
Scratchy
Vice
Nightbringer
Saikyou
Aeiou
Sera


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2013)

Ly 
Can I have a 150x200 avatar of the guy in the middle with the cigarette ?
Sorry about the quality >_< if you need another stock let me know.

Thanks <3


----------



## Scizor (Feb 7, 2013)

If you've already started on/finished my request then you can ignore this post, but if you haven't I'd like to cancel my request.

I just lost interest in the stock/have other set ideas.
My apologies for the (possible) inconvenience. Please don't think that I'm canceling my request because of the time, as (as a fellow shop owner) I know real life can easily interupt one's e-planning. Also, it seems one less request might be appreciated atm


----------



## andrea (Feb 7, 2013)

*TO DO*

Dastan
Jon Stark
Rosi
Sayaka
Scratchy
Vice
Nightbringer
Saikyou
Aeiou
Sera
Selva


----------



## andrea (Feb 8, 2013)

Dastan said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Stock:* X
> *Size:* Senior
> *Effects:* Whatever you like.
> ...


----------



## andrea (Feb 8, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* I don't mind, but I'd like to see the two characters clearly, without too much of them being cut away.
> Could the avatar be a GIF? A slideshow of the two characters' faces - like .
> ...


----------



## andrea (Feb 8, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Type: senior transparent set please:33
> Stock:
> Effects/border/text/etc: without border, effects up to you


----------



## andrea (Feb 8, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> umm ehy lovie
> 
> Set (hope you still have pixiv...)
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Feb 8, 2013)

*TO DO*

Scratchy
Vice
Nightbringer
Saikyou
Aeiou
Sera
Selva


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 8, 2013)

I love you!!!!!  (i'll wear it after this set.)


----------



## Rosi (Feb 8, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank youuu So beautifulpek

And your transparecy skills are awesome


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2013)

Can you still take requests?


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello ;3

Request type: set
Stock:
no borders

everything else up to you.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 8, 2013)

May I have an Avatar out of this?


----------



## andrea (Feb 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can you still take requests?



i'm always taking requests, it's just a matter of when i'll be able to do them 


*TO DO*

Scratchy
Vice
Nightbringer
Saikyou
Aeiou
Sera
Selva
Santoryu
ThePseudo


----------



## andrea (Feb 9, 2013)

Scratchy said:


> Set
> Stock:
> Senior size
> Border: Up to you
> Simple resizing would be enough, thanks in advance :33


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## andrea (Feb 9, 2013)

Vice said:


> Type: Set
> Stock: .
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Open to whatever
> ...


----------



## andrea (Feb 9, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> 
> Everything else is up to you. :33


----------



## andrea (Feb 9, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Requests open?
> 
> Set from this:
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Feb 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Request: Senior Set
> Border: Dotted
> 
> 
> ...



none of the stocks work


----------



## andrea (Feb 9, 2013)

Sera said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Stock:*
> 
> Kushina as the avatar please. Thank you. :33


----------



## andrea (Feb 9, 2013)

*TO DO*

Selva
Santoryu
ThePseudo


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 9, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> none of the stocks work



Sorry.

Is this better?


----------



## andrea (Feb 9, 2013)

yup. i'll get it done later though


*TO DO*

Selva
Santoryu
ThePseudo
Aeiou


----------



## Vice (Feb 9, 2013)

Lysandra said:


>



You're awesome. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 9, 2013)

Lysandra said:


>



Love it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 9, 2013)

Lysandra said:


>



Looks glorious!


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a request. 

*Request Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* All up to you. 
*Effects:* All up to you, but I would like effects that give off a sexy and mysterious tone/vibe. 
*Text:* None
*Add. Info:* Can you make two avatars of both characters, please? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Feb 10, 2013)

*TO DO*

Selva
Santoryu
ThePseudo
Aeiou
Fighting Kitsune


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2013)

got one for ya

Type-set
Stock for sig-
For the sig can it be a gif that transitions like in a blurr? And leave out the white please

for the avi just the guy with the hood on. 


Both have black borders please. 
thanks.


----------



## andrea (Feb 10, 2013)

i'm not sure what you want for the sig. what do you want me to gif exactly?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello there!

*Type:* sig
*Stock: *
*Effects/border/text/etc:* Border is up to you but, it'd be awesome if you would make more effect on the colours.

Thanks by now!


----------



## andrea (Feb 10, 2013)

*TO DO*

Selva
Santoryu
ThePseudo
Aeiou
Fighting Kitsune
Original Sin
Moon~


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> i'm not sure what you want for the sig. what do you want me to gif exactly?



sorry, the 4th and 5th panel where the fox guy is in crouching stance and has afterimages behind him.


----------



## andrea (Feb 10, 2013)

will do but sig off


----------



## Misao (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a small sig bb 



0:07 to 0:14


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 11, 2013)

Need a set fix  

For the Ava: 

Using that picture, a focus on Zero gundam's face. 

(Sorry I'm using links, on my phone) 

For the sig..: 

Focusing on zero again. Though a good mixture, and I want the sig to say 

"until the very end..." 

Ill leave its total look up to you. Greatly appreciated! :aria


----------



## andrea (Feb 11, 2013)

*TO DO*

Selva
Santoryu
ThePseudo
Aeiou
Fighting Kitsune
Original Sin
Moon~
misao
TeenRyu


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Cool
Border: Don't matter
Text: Street Lottery


----------



## andrea (Feb 11, 2013)

not with that stock, sorry


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2013)

Can you just give effects to this stock?


----------



## andrea (Feb 12, 2013)

better but still horrible quality

ill _try_


*TO DO*

Selva
Santoryu
ThePseudo
Aeiou
Fighting Kitsune
Original Sin
Moon~
misao
TeenRyu
NeoKurama


----------



## OS (Feb 12, 2013)

Changing my request

It's a lot simpler now.

Just my avi as a gif of a blurr switch between these two pictures. With main focus in the second image on the guys face



And this is my sig

*Spoiler*: __ 








both with black borders and effects of your choice. thank you.


----------



## andrea (Feb 12, 2013)

noted     .


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2013)

Just whenever you get a chance. 



Im giving you a blank slate, do whatever you think will make it look the best. Feel free to crop or add anything you want. Make the colors pop or whatever, I trust you :33 

In case a little backstory might help, the girl in the picture is Lux. "The Lady of Luminosity" Her ability is the ability to manipulate light in the form of a prismatic rainbow. (League Of Legends Character ) 

Just an Avy and a siggy. Rounded border on the avy and siggy if you think it will look good. 

as big as the rules allow. 




Thank you


----------



## andrea (Feb 15, 2013)

*TO DO*

Selva
Santoryu
ThePseudo
Aeiou
Fighting Kitsune
Original Sin
Moon~
misao
TeenRyu
NeoKurama
Fiona


----------



## Oceania (Feb 15, 2013)

may I make a request? 

sig 

stock: 

can you make the glowy bit around cortana stand out a little bit more please?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 16, 2013)

I know you're busy so no rush.

Could you make an opening banner for one of my FCs?

Stock: 
Border: dotted
Text: Rapunzel and Her Prince: The Natsume x Mikan FC
Effects: up to you

Note: I know the stock is small but if you'd be willing to try, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks! Take your time!


----------



## andrea (Feb 16, 2013)

@Forerunner seniors only, sorry


*TO DO*

Selva
Santoryu
ThePseudo
Aeiou
Fighting Kitsune
Original Sin
Moon~
misao
TeenRyu
NeoKurama
Fiona
Vampire Princess



i'll work through these tomorrow when i get back to my apartment


----------



## Tray (Feb 23, 2013)

Note: Not in a rush, so feel free to take your time 

Request type: set

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Effects: your choice (oh and can you focus the avatar on byakuya more if possible?)

Borders: dotted

Thanks in advance


----------



## andrea (Feb 28, 2013)

SORRY GUYS I WAS KIDNAPPED AND BROKE INTO SOMEONE'S HOUSE IT'S A LONG STORY


*TO DO*

Selva
Santoryu
ThePseudo
Aeiou
Fighting Kitsune
Original Sin
Moon~
misao
TeenRyu
NeoKurama
Fiona
Vampire Princess
Trαy



WILL BE DONE SOMETIME THIS CENTURY I SWEAR


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Well here's to you being alright.  Take all the time in the world.


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2013)

i have resisted the urge to play tomb raider in favor of working through these
you should all congratulate me

avas first



Selva said:


> Ly
> Can I have a 150x200 avatar of the guy in the middle with the cigarette ?
> Sorry about the quality >_< if you need another stock let me know.
> 
> Thanks <3







ThePseudo said:


> May I have an Avatar out of this?


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Hello ;3
> 
> Request type: set
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks. I'm 24'd at the moment; will rep asap.


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Is this better?


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2013)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> I have a request.
> 
> *Request Type:* Set
> *Stock:*
> ...


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Changing my request
> 
> It's a lot simpler now.
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2013)

*TO DO*

Moon~
misao
TeenRyu
NeoKurama
Fiona
Vampire Princess
Trαy


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 3, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



Looks great, thanks. Though as said in OP, could I get it to be dotted? Also could the avatar focus more on his face? And could the sig not include the title? Sorry about the nitpicking, and thanks again.  repped


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2013)

Haylie said:


> i have resisted the urge to play tomb raider in favor of working through these
> you should all congratulate me



Tomb Raider is out?

Will rep asap. Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Looks great, thanks. Though as said in OP, could I get it to be dotted? Also could the avatar focus more on his face? And could the sig not include the title? Sorry about the nitpicking, and thanks again.  repped



sorry i didn't save the psd
the best i can do is add borders



should have been more specific in the original request



Original Sin said:


> Tomb Raider is out?



not yet in 3 days

but i've been meaning to replay underworld


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 3, 2013)

Haylie said:


> sorry i didn't save the psd
> the best i can do is add borders
> 
> 
> ...



I said that in the original request...


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I said that in the original request...



my bad, it's been a while, and technically that first request was rejected since none of the stocks worked

if it's such a problem for you i can try remaking it tomorrow when i do the rest of my requests


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 3, 2013)

Haylie said:


> my bad, it's been a while, and technically that first request was rejected since none of the stocks worked
> 
> if it's such a problem for you i can try remaking it tomorrow when i do the rest of my requests



Oh, it's alright. Don't go through all the trouble. I should be thankful that you did the request in the first place. Many thanks. I'll save it for later.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 3, 2013)

ohai 

when you'll have time darling,can you make me a senior set from  stock?Everything up to you(effects,borders,etc).If the stock isn't HD let me know,so I'll change it.

Thanks


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Oh, it's alright. Don't go through all the trouble. I should be thankful that you did the request in the first place. Many thanks. I'll save it for later.



alright


*TO DO*

Moon~
misao
TeenRyu
NeoKurama
Fiona
Vampire Princess
Trαy
Reiki


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 3, 2013)

*Character:*Doflamingo
*Style:*Bright & colorful
*Dimensions:*450 x 250
*Stock:*


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

*TO DO*

Moon~
misao
TeenRyu
NeoKurama
Fiona
Vampire Princess
Trαy
Reiki
Dastan


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 4, 2013)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Text: "Get Lost."
Stock: 
Effect: Purple colors and some smoke-like effects, please.  Also, could you please put a red glow over his eye?


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

*TO DO*

Moon~
misao
TeenRyu
NeoKurama
Fiona
Vampire Princess
Trαy
Reiki
Dastan
I Am Anarchy


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2013)

Haylie said:


> i have resisted the urge to play tomb raider in favor of working through these
> you should all congratulate me
> 
> avas first


Is it already out? Wait, when did that happen? 
Thanks for teh sexy avatars 


Reiki said:


> when you'll have time darling,can you make me a senior set from  stock?Everything up to you(effects,borders,etc).If the stock isn't HD let me know,so I'll change it.


I'm going to steal this set when it's done


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Hello there!
> 
> *Type:* sig
> *Stock: *
> ...


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

Selva said:


> Is it already out? Wait, when did that happen?



not yet in a few days

i was referring to underworld


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

misao said:


> Just a small sig bb
> 
> 
> 
> 0:07 to 0:14


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> Need a set fix
> 
> For the Ava:
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

NeoKurama said:


> Can you just give effects to this stock?


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Just whenever you get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

Vampire Princess said:


> I know you're busy so no rush.
> 
> Could you make an opening banner for one of my FCs?
> 
> ...



stock was terrible
i tried


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Note: Not in a rush, so feel free to take your time
> 
> Request type: set
> 
> ...



sorry but i really don't like this stock
request something else please


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

*TO DO*

Reiki
Dastan
I Am Anarchy


----------



## Misao (Mar 4, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



perfect, thanks love D


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Mar 4, 2013)

Haylie said:


>




FUCKING. _LOVE_. IT.  

Awesome job and thank you so much. 

*Edit:* Can't rep you now.  Gotta spread it.


----------



## Marcο (Mar 5, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Anything you think would look best.
Border: White dotted


----------



## andrea (Mar 6, 2013)

*TO DO*

Reiki
Dastan
I Am Anarchy
Shαnks


----------



## Sablés (Mar 7, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: vibrant flames would be nice
Border: black


----------



## andrea (Mar 8, 2013)

*TO DO*

Reiki
Dastan
I Am Anarchy
Shαnks
Sabl?s



will be done when i finish tomb raider for the 5th time, just saying


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 9, 2013)

Haylie said:


> stock was terrible
> i tried



Sorry for the late pickup. I also apologize for the low quality stock. I think you did a great job. Thank you so much!


----------



## Rain (Mar 10, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Black

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2013)

the stock doesn't work


----------



## James Bond (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi I'd like to request a set with the following stocks used;

Images 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Creatively/effects are up yourself (whatever you think looks best) but if possible could you make it so Bond is in the middle and the girl in a bra on his left with other girl on his right?


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2013)

the stocks are pretty low quality which means the end result will be much of the same
i'll try my best though


*TO DO*

Reiki
Dastan
I Am Anarchy
Shαnks
Sabl?s
James Bond


----------



## James Bond (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry they were the best quality I could find


----------



## Matador (Mar 10, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:  *or* 
Effects/border/text/etc: If you choose the 1st one - I'd like it to be Rounded.

I'd prefer the first one, but the second Stock seems a bit easier to work on. I don't mind either one.

It seems as if you have a lot on your plate, so if this is an inconvience, feel free to deny my request.


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2013)

i don't deny any requests except if they're not following the rules
it's up to you whether you're willing to wait until i get started on these though


*TO DO*

Reiki
Dastan
I Am Anarchy
Shαnks
Sabl?s
James Bond
N


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 10, 2013)

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted

Avatar: 

Can you get his face in the centre of the image a little more than you did , please?

Signature: 

I know said not to worry about it before, but I'm too much of a nitpicker for my own good. 

Thanks.


----------



## andrea (Mar 11, 2013)

i'm glad you asked me to remake it 


*TO DO*

Reiki
Dastan
I Am Anarchy
Shαnks
Sabl?s
James Bond
N
Aeiou


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 11, 2013)

Haylie said:


> i'm glad you asked me to remake it



Thanks, Haylie.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 11, 2013)

Type: Sig

Stock: 

Effects/border: Dotted please.


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2013)

*TO DO*

Reiki
Dastan
I Am Anarchy
Shαnks
Sabl?s
James Bond
N
Aeiou
Moon~


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2013)

Reiki said:


> ohai
> 
> when you'll have time darling,can you make me a senior set from  stock?Everything up to you(effects,borders,etc).If the stock isn't HD let me know,so I'll change it.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2013)

Dastan said:


> *Character:*Doflamingo
> *Style:*Bright & colorful
> *Dimensions:*450 x 250
> *Stock:*



wasn't sure if you wanted an ava too


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2013)

I Am Anarchy said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Text: "Get Lost."
> Stock:
> Effect: Purple colors and some smoke-like effects, please.  Also, could you please put a red glow over his eye?


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Anything you think would look best.
> Border: White dotted


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2013)

*TO DO*

Sabl?s
James Bond
N
Aeiou
Moon~


----------



## ℛei (Mar 12, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



IT LOOKS ORGASMIC LIE 

GONNA BETRAY MY LARA SET AND WEAR THIS RN 


THANKS ILU


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2013)

<-- giving reiki orgasms since 2011


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 12, 2013)

Haylie said:


> wasn't sure if you wanted an ava too



Its a bit too bright.

But still awesome.Thanks.

24'ed.Will rep later.


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2013)

you asked for bright


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 12, 2013)

Type: Signature
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects/Borders: Leave it to you,but remove the text and the moon in the background please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 12, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



:amazed

Thanks, Haylie!  It's perfect!


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2013)

*TO DO*

Sabl?s
James Bond
N
Aeiou
Moon~
Hakan Erkan


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Mar 14, 2013)

Lucien Lachance said:


> i would liek dis for an avatar [] dotted, magical effects, epic shit, whatever you like, but 120x150
> 
> and dis
> [] for a signature, same thang, 650x200
> ...




did u guise forget about me =[


----------



## andrea (Mar 14, 2013)

oh wow, sorry, it must have slipped my mind the first time and it was a while ago
i'm really sorry, when i get started on these i'll start with yours 


*TO DO*

Lucien Lachance
Sabl?s
James Bond
N
Aeiou
Moon~
Hakan Erkan


----------



## Chaos (Mar 15, 2013)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size/time (for gifs)*: Senior size
*Effects/border/text/etc:* Do what you do best. I'd like a text reading 'Scarface' on the sig, but if it looks weird, feel free to not do it.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Mar 16, 2013)

Haylie said:


> oh wow, sorry, it must have slipped my mind the first time and it was a while ago
> i'm really sorry, when i get started on these i'll start with yours
> 
> 
> ...



kk its no problemo


----------



## andrea (Mar 17, 2013)

*TO DO*

Lucien Lachance
Sabl?s
James Bond
N
Aeiou
Moon~
Hakan Erkan
Chaos


----------



## familyparka (Mar 18, 2013)

You created my actual one and I love it, so I wanna go again

*Type*: Set
*Stock*:  Without the "The Flash: Rebirth" and the DC logo, just the image, put as many filters / lovely things as you want
*Size*: max for both, standard max, not senior
*Effects/border/text/etc*: Anything you think it will make it look cool


----------



## Cord (Mar 19, 2013)

*Request:* Avatar
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Border*: Dotted
*Effects:* Up to you

​Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Mar 19, 2013)

familyparka said:


> You created my actual one and I love it, so I wanna go again
> 
> *Type*: Set
> *Stock*:  Without the "The Flash: Rebirth" and the DC logo, just the image, put as many filters / lovely things as you want
> ...



sorry this shop is only for senior members now


*TO DO*

Lucien Lachance
Sabl?s
James Bond
N
Aeiou
Moon~
Hakan Erkan
Chaos
Cordelia


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 31, 2013)

I cancel my request. I'm sorry Haylie, I hope everything is okay for you.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 1, 2013)

/not a spam

she has connection problems.I'm sure she'll back soon and make all of those requests


----------



## JoJo (Apr 4, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:
What I'd like: 
I would like a transparent of Goku but keep the aura, Dragon Balls, and Battle of the gods words.
 
The Effects are up to you.
 
In the avatar can you include the text "Legendar Super Saiyan Goku".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Apr 4, 2013)

Reiki said:


> /not a spam
> 
> she has connection problems.I'm sure she'll back soon and make all of those requests



thanks rei

yeah i'm in the middle of moving out and packing up a room and an apartment's worth of stuff but as soon as i'll be back i'll take care of any requests still remaining


----------



## Chaos (Apr 14, 2013)

Cancelling request. Decided to hang on to my old set.


----------



## andrea (Apr 19, 2013)

oh look i still have a shop

decided to delete my list since i'm so far behind. accepting new requests and if for some reason you still want your old one please re-request


----------



## Cord (Apr 19, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> *Request:* Avatar
> *Size:* 150 x 200
> *Border*: Dotted
> *Effects:* Up to you
> ...



Re- requesting.

*Edit:* Oop. Sorry. : P


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2013)

^sig off


*TO DO*

Cordelia [12]


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Re- requesting.
> 
> *Edit:* Oop. Sorry. : P


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Request: Senior Set
> Border: Dotted
> 
> Avatar:
> ...



**


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 20, 2013)

Hope it works this time.

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted

Stock: 

Effects: Up to you,but make it a bit bright and also add the text "The Maestro" in the center of the pic and the text should be in red.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2013)

*TO DO*

Aeiou [12]
Hakan Erkan [12]


----------



## Sablés (Apr 20, 2013)

> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: vibrant flames would be nice
> ...



re-requesting.


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2013)

sig off for gods sakes

next time i see a sig on your request will be IGNORED


----------



## Sablés (Apr 20, 2013)

Apologies, just remembered I left it on.


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2013)

*TO DO*

Aeiou [12]
Hakan Erkan [12]
Sabl?s [12]


----------



## Jimin (Apr 21, 2013)

Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size/time (for gifs): Uh, not too small?
Effects/border/text/etc: Just make it HQ. You can pick the other stuff.


----------



## andrea (Apr 22, 2013)

if you want HQ then give me an HQ stock

*TO DO*

[12]
Aeiou 
Hakan Erkan
Sabl?s
Edward Cullen


----------



## Fiona (Apr 22, 2013)

Im not sure if you are taking requests if you arent just let me know  

Just a regular senior set I give you free reign on both because you are the best 

Avy:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I would prefer this one 

*Spoiler*: __ 





But only if you can make the snowy effect thats on the siggy or the other avy stock. I love it because it matches what she is wearing in the siggy but its too sunny/bright to so along with the siggy with its cool blue colors and such. If you cant then the stock below will work. Once again though i trust you more than i do myself. If you believe the other works better just do that then. 








Sig: 

Im sorry if its a confusing request. 

I just have a certain way i want the set to look and i dont trust anyone as much as i do you for these kind of sets


----------



## Krippy (Apr 23, 2013)

Type: sig request
size: senior
stock: [sp][/sp]
effects: whatever looks the best :33
border: dotted

thanks in advance


----------



## andrea (Apr 23, 2013)

*TO DO*

[12]
Aeiou 
Hakan Erkan
Sabl?s
Edward Cullen
Fiona
Krippy


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2013)

Psssssst 

choose!!! for the sig











choose for ava















dotted white borders.

Text: Be true to yourself and Live in freedom by your true name.


----------



## andrea (Apr 23, 2013)

*TO DO*

[12]
Aeiou 
Hakan Erkan
Sabl?s
Edward Cullen
Fiona
Krippy
Sayaka


----------



## familyparka (Apr 27, 2013)

*Type*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Effects/border/text/etc*: Whatever you please. Maybe dotted, rounded or semi-rounder border.
Also, try to make the naruto drawings in the wall blurry, I just want the whole thing to be focused on the girl and the tatoo.
TY :3


----------



## andrea (Apr 27, 2013)

sorry that stock is too small and bad quality for a set


----------



## familyparka (Apr 27, 2013)

Can you make it an avatar only?


----------



## andrea (Apr 27, 2013)

that works

*TO DO*

[12]
Aeiou 
Hakan Erkan
Sabl?s
Edward Cullen
Fiona
Krippy
Sayaka
familyparka (ava only)


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Request: Senior Set
> Border: Dotted
> 
> Avatar:
> ...


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 28, 2013)

Sexeh. 

I'll get to wearing this right away. Repncred. Thanks a bunch, hunneh


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2013)

glad you like

working on more sets now but got sidetracked with my


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Hope it works this time.
> 
> Request: Senior Set
> Border: Dotted
> ...


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 28, 2013)

Love it.:amazed

Will wear it soon,thanks!


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: vibrant flames would be nice
> ...


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Type: Sig
> Stock:
> Size/time (for gifs): Uh, not too small?
> Effects/border/text/etc: Just make it HQ. You can pick the other stuff.


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2013)

*TO DO*

[12]
Fiona
Krippy
Sayaka
familyparka (ava only)


----------



## familyparka (May 1, 2013)

Hey, can I request a little plus?

Can you use this stock to make a sig and complete my set petition?



It would be awesome if you can remove the black text in the final sig, the pink one is ok


----------



## andrea (May 1, 2013)

^alright

*TO DO*

[12]
Fiona
Krippy
Sayaka
familyparka (ava)
[13]
familyparka (sig)


----------



## familyparka (May 1, 2013)

Ty Haylie, you are awesome :3


----------



## Melodie (May 1, 2013)

I'd like to request a set if you're accepting [seems like you're!]

Signature: [] []
Avatar: You can choose whichever from the two that would look better as an avatar.
Text: Melodie [and one without text if you mind]
Effects: Up to you, but I kind of want it to be a bit dark/dark red.
Size: Senior
Border: dotted.

Thanks in advance, and take your time. :33


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 2, 2013)

Set request 

Avatar : 
Signature : 

Avatar size senior. Dotted border on both avy and sig.

Add whatever effects you find cool.

Just make it awesome.


----------



## andrea (May 2, 2013)

^stocks don't work

*TO DO*

[12]
Fiona
Krippy
Sayaka
familyparka (ava)

[13]
familyparka (sig)
Melodie


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 3, 2013)

Ok, fixed them.


----------



## JoJo (May 6, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:
Text: Let me ask you, does a machine like your ever experience FEAR?!
Can you use a really badass font? And can you add an awesome backround?


----------



## andrea (May 6, 2013)

*TO DO*

[12]
Fiona
Krippy
Sayaka
familyparka (ava)

[13]
familyparka (sig)
Melodie
JoJo


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 7, 2013)

Canceling mine.


----------



## Santoryu (May 9, 2013)

Avatar: 

Sig: 

Try to include both characters in the sig if possible, as for the avatar, I'd appreciate it greatly if you would be kind enough to dab on effects which are similar to that of the stock presented for the sig. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (May 9, 2013)

*TO DO*

[12]
Fiona
Krippy
Sayaka
familyparka (ava)

[13]
familyparka (sig)
Melodie
JoJo

[14]
Santoryu


----------



## Marcο (May 10, 2013)

Request: Set
Stock:  or  [Whichever version of the stock you prefer to work with]
Text: Kingslayer [On the sig]
Effects: Anything you think would look best.
Borders: None
Size: Senior


----------



## andrea (May 12, 2013)

sorry guys, i'll get to work on these once the tvd finale airs next week, i'm not able to concentrate till then

*TO DO*

[12]
Fiona
Krippy
Sayaka
familyparka (ava)

[13]
familyparka (sig)
Melodie
JoJo

[14]
Santoryu
Shαnks
Sera


----------



## Sherlōck (May 14, 2013)

As a fellow TVD fan I am requesting you a set of Damon Salvatore. From stocks,style of your choosing.

Will you do it?


----------



## andrea (May 14, 2013)

sure but you'll have to wait until after the finale

*TO DO*

[12]
Fiona
Krippy
Sayaka
familyparka (ava)

[13]
familyparka (sig)
Melodie
JoJo

[14]
Santoryu
Shαnks
Dastan


----------



## andrea (May 27, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Type: sig request
> size: senior
> stock: [sp]http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/9827/61333680.png[/sp]
> effects: whatever looks the best :33
> ...


----------



## andrea (May 27, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Psssssst
> 
> choose!!! for the sig
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (May 27, 2013)

familyparka said:


> *Type*: Set
> *Stock*:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





familyparka said:


> Hey, can I request a little plus?
> 
> Can you use this stock to make a sig and complete my set petition?
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (May 27, 2013)

Melodie said:


> I'd like to request a set if you're accepting [seems like you're!]
> 
> Signature: [] []
> Avatar: You can choose whichever from the two that would look better as an avatar.
> ...


----------



## andrea (May 27, 2013)

the rest tomorrow

*TO DO*

[13]
JoJo

[14]
Santoryu
Shαnks
Dastan


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 27, 2013)

can i have a sig out of this? 


sig size - 435x220 

thanks in advanced


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



so beautiful I could just cry 

will rep you when I can babY!


----------



## Krippy (May 27, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



its perfect 

thank you !


----------



## familyparka (May 27, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



OH MY GOD!

It's beautiful! :amazed
Thank you so much Haylie.


----------



## andrea (May 27, 2013)

*TO DO*

[12]
Fiona

[13]
JoJo

[14]
Santoryu
Shαnks
Dastan
Tsukiyo


----------



## RF (May 28, 2013)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Whatever you think fits it the best
Text: None

Thanks.


----------



## andrea (May 28, 2013)

*TO DO*

[12]
Fiona

[13]
JoJo

[14]
Santoryu
Shαnks
Dastan
Tsukiyo
Sakazuki


----------



## andrea (May 29, 2013)

i'm sorry i know i said i'd do these yesterday but i've been busy with making gifs for tumblr and now my friends got me addicted to SnK

I WILL DO THESE BY THE END OF THE WEEK I SWEAR ON EVERYTHING I OWN


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2013)

Haylie said:


> i'm sorry i know i said i'd do these yesterday but i've been busy with making gifs for tumblr and now my friends got me addicted to SnK
> 
> I WILL DO THESE BY THE END OF THE WEEK I SWEAR ON EVERYTHING I OWN



Ill hold you to that


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Im not sure if you are taking requests if you arent just let me know
> 
> Just a regular senior set I give you free reign on both because you are the best
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Text: Let me ask you, does a machine like your ever experience FEAR?!
> Can you use a really badass font? And can you add an awesome backround?


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Avatar:
> 
> Sig:
> 
> Try to include both characters in the sig if possible, as for the avatar, I'd appreciate it greatly if you would be kind enough to dab on effects which are similar to that of the stock presented for the sig. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:  or  [Whichever version of the stock you prefer to work with]
> Text: Kingslayer [On the sig]
> Effects: Anything you think would look best.
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

Dastan said:


> As a fellow TVD fan I am requesting you a set of Damon Salvatore. From stocks,style of your choosing.
> 
> Will you do it?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 1, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



This is why i come to you :33


You are the best  


Im saving it for a special occasion but you bet your ass ill be credding and ill even put a tagline for you


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

Tsukiyo said:


> can i have a sig out of this?
> 
> 
> sig size - 435x220
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

Fiona said:


> This is why i come to you :33
> 
> 
> You are the best
> ...



glad you like


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Dotted
> ...


----------



## RF (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks Haylie. Looks amazing.


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Thanks Haylie. Looks amazing.



you're welcome but you'd thank me better if you credited me pls


----------



## RF (Jun 1, 2013)

Sure. Credited you in my signature.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks so much 

quick question, i forgot to ask for an ava, can you make one too? You can take your time doing it.


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

^i'll vm you one in 5 mins


----------



## JoJo (Jun 1, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



Is it possible for you to make the sig bigger? But aside from that it's perfect, will wear soon. :33


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 1, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



Wow, that's magnificent; thank you very much.


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Is it possible for you to make the sig bigger? But aside from that it's perfect, will wear soon. :33



sorry i didn't save the psd



Santoryu said:


> Wow, that's magnificent; thank you very much.



glad you liked it. i almost gave up on the sig stock tbh, it was hard to work with


----------



## JoJo (Jun 1, 2013)

Haylie said:


> sorry i didn't save the psd
> 
> 
> 
> glad you liked it. i almost gave up on the sig stock tbh, it was hard to work with



Ah, I see. Well I still wear it when I can.


----------



## Magician (Jun 1, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior, Medium sized sig.
Text: "Admiration is the emotion furthest from understanding"
Effects: Up to you, ready for epicness.


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

you guys can still request but i'm not gonna be starting them until at least next week



*TO DO*

[15]
BD


----------



## Marcο (Jun 1, 2013)

Haylie said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Whoa, that's amazing! 

Thank you!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 1, 2013)

Haylie, babeh. Just an avatar request this time. 

Stock: 
Border: Dotted

Thankies.


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

*TO DO*

[15]
BD

[16]
Aeiou


----------



## Vermin (Jun 1, 2013)

[sp=requesting a set]
*avatar stock:* 
*signature stock:*

*border:* 
*effects:* go nuts

would it be okay if i repped you in advance? [/sp]


----------



## andrea (Jun 1, 2013)

sure but when i post your set if i start yelling about rep be sure to remind me

also reiterating that _these will not be done until next sunday at least_ so please don't complain



*TO DO*

[15]
BD

[16]
Aeiou
Zyken


----------



## Vermin (Jun 1, 2013)

okay no problem


----------



## Misao (Jun 15, 2013)

Type: ava [current size]
stock: 


I hope the exam went well :]


----------



## andrea (Jun 15, 2013)

sig off mis and yeah it was okay

gonna try working on these this weekend


----------



## andrea (Jun 15, 2013)

*TO DO*

[15]
BD

[16]
Aeiou
Zyken
misao


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

BD said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior, Medium sized sig.
> Text: "Admiration is the emotion furthest from understanding"
> Effects: Up to you, ready for epicness.


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Haylie, babeh. Just an avatar request this time.
> 
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

zyken said:


> [sp=requesting a set]
> *avatar stock:*
> *signature stock:*
> 
> ...



i can't see the image for the border. let me know which one you'd like and i'll add it


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

misao said:


> Type: ava [current size]
> stock:
> 
> 
> I hope the exam went well :]



horrible stock


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

*TO DO*

none


----------



## Misao (Jun 24, 2013)

Haylie said:


> horrible stock



yes! worth the wait ♥

yeah it was low quality now that i look closely :x


----------



## Vermin (Jun 24, 2013)

it looks awesome w/o the border :3

will rep u again thanks


----------



## Magician (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

sig off pls


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

Profile picture please :33

Stock: 
Effects: I trust your ability so whatever you think looks good.
Extra: Can you crop it so it's focused on his face, a bit like 

thank you


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



Amazing. Thanks for all the variation as well. I'll be having trouble picking which one to use for sure. 

I'll be back with a sig to use for this avatar soon.


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

Laix said:


> Profile picture please :33
> 
> Stock:
> Effects: I trust your ability so whatever you think looks good.
> ...



aw but i wanted to make one of the crotch 



let me know if you prefer him upside down (dirty connotation totally intentional)


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

Haylie said:


> aw but i wanted to make one of the crotch
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if you prefer him upside down (dirty connotation totally intentional)



Oh you 

Yeah if you could make this one  upside down, that would be great. My fault, I should've mentioned 

Thanks Haylie 
edit: 24'd


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

here you go


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2013)

thank you  will rep tommorow


----------



## AppleChan (Jun 24, 2013)

So I can request? :3 Just an avi please. A gif one.



What I wanted was one moving from the bubble to Eren's face to Armin's face. Is that possible? With adding effects as well to it to make it heart touching? I'm not sure how to explain this.  Hope you can understand.

If border is allowed, I'd like dotted.

Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

AppleChan said:


> So I can request? :3 Just an avi please. A gif one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hope this is what you had in mind


----------



## AppleChan (Jun 24, 2013)

Haylie said:


> hope this is what you had in mind



If I could die of happiness, I would. Thank you!

Says I have to spread before I can rep you again. I'll do so when I can


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

Laix said:


> thank you will rep tommorow





AppleChan said:


> Says I have to spread before I can rep you again. I'll do so when I can



take your time guys

also i have ps open so if anyone has any QUICK requests (avas, profile pics) they will be done on the spot


----------



## Melodie (Jun 24, 2013)

Avatar request
Stock: []
Effects: up to you. I want it to be  a GIF. Annie's face, and then her grin.
Border: whatever you see fit! :3


----------



## Marcο (Jun 24, 2013)

Type: Ava and Profile pic
Stock: 
Size: Senior and Profile pic
Effects: Up to you


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Avatar request
> Stock: []
> Effects: up to you. I want it to be  a GIF. Annie's face, and then her grin.
> Border: whatever you see fit! :3







Shαnks said:


> Type: Ava and Profile pic
> Stock:
> Size: Senior and Profile pic
> Effects: Up to you


----------



## Melodie (Jun 24, 2013)

It looks great, thanks! 

Repped you recently so I gotta spread too~


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

since it's summer and my exams are almost finished i will _attempt_ to have things done faster

maybe even work once a day who knows

basically request more is what i'm saying


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 24, 2013)

make me a user profile pic, just for me

paint it like one of ur french girls


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2013)

Trinity said:


> make me a user profile pic, just for me
> 
> paint it like one of ur french girls



 this is legitimately the stana katic official site where i first tried to get stock i want to cry


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 25, 2013)

bleeding hell

is that..._is that a organ

_thank you and keep on crying


----------



## ℛei (Jun 26, 2013)

OHAI THERE A PERSON NAMED HAYLIE

MAKE ME A SEXY ORPHAN BLACK SET

EVERYTHING UPS TO YOU(EVEN STOCK COS IM DAMN MINDFUCKED TO FIND ANYTHING)

THANKS WILL BE GRATEFUL AND SHARE SOME OF MY NUTELA WITH YOU <3


----------



## andrea (Jun 26, 2013)

OK BUT I WILL CRY WHILE MAKING IT


----------



## ℛei (Jun 26, 2013)

I KNOW  AND THATS MY REVENGE TO YOU.SO GO AND CRY AND MAKE ME A GODDAMN SEXY SET


----------



## Krippy (Jun 26, 2013)

Can I get 2 senior sigs from these



[sp][/sp]

whatever effects and borders you want, medium sized and vertically oriented

thanks in advance :33

EDIT: sorry I meant sigs :sweat


----------



## andrea (Jun 27, 2013)

*TO DO*

[17]
Reiki
Krippy


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 27, 2013)

You seem pretty good.



>


You can pick one or both of these. Just giving options because I do not know which stock a set maker would prefer.

set

150x200 and 150x150 avatars. Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Jun 28, 2013)

stocks aren't too spectacular but i'll give it a try



*TO DO*

[17]
Reiki
Krippy

[18]
Goova


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 28, 2013)

Anything with Hakeem will do. I couldn't find better on Google Images.


----------



## andrea (Jun 29, 2013)

alright i'll see if i can find something better. also sig off


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 29, 2013)

Ooh my bad


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2013)

Reiki said:


> OHAI THERE A PERSON NAMED HAYLIE
> 
> MAKE ME A SEXY ORPHAN BLACK SET
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Can I get 2 senior sigs from these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2013)

Goova said:


> You seem pretty good.
> 
> You can pick one or both of these. Just giving options because I do not know which stock a set maker would prefer.
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2013)

*TO DO*

nothing. you can request


----------



## Krippy (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you, looks great


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 3, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



TY. SOrry for the delay, internet went out for 3 days

edit: oh and yes, it looks very good. Much better work then your average NF set maker, I would say. Really like the effects, you definitely know how to use them right.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 3, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



thank you

looks awesome as usual pek

must spread torep you


----------



## Naked (Jul 3, 2013)

*Type:* Sig
*Stock:* [] [] Pick whichever one you think you can work best with.
*Size: *760x250
*Effects/border/text: *No border; the rest is up to you.

Please and thank you.


----------



## andrea (Jul 4, 2013)

i can't see the stocks and i can't make your sig 760px wide, it's against forum rules


----------



## andrea (Jul 4, 2013)

don't bother re-requesting, guys, this thread will be locked for vacationing purposes


----------



## andrea (Jul 30, 2013)

the shop is reopened, feel free to request

remember - seniors only, hq stock and sig off, please


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome back, Haylie-chan. 

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted (Avatar only)

Avatar:  Focus on the face, please

Signature:  For this, actually I just want a trans. But I only want the golden hills/swords, and the red and blue figures (without the yellow signature on the bottom of the blue figure). 

Thanks!


----------



## andrea (Jul 30, 2013)

do i /_have_/ to trans it though? can i at least play around with it a little? pretty please? :<


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 30, 2013)

You seem eager today!

Tell you what, how about make two of them? One trans and the other one you can go crazy. I'll use both when I can, if it's not too much trouble for you.


----------



## andrea (Jul 30, 2013)

_deal_ 



*TO DO*

[18]
Otori Takeo


----------



## ℛei (Aug 4, 2013)

HEYO 

a senior set request please


make it gay as possible love ya


----------



## andrea (Aug 4, 2013)

i didn't forget about this place i sWEAR



*TO DO*

[18]
Otori Takeo

[19]
Reiki


----------



## andrea (Aug 6, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> Welcome back, Haylie-chan.
> 
> Request: Senior Set
> Border: Dotted (Avatar only)
> ...



sorry i suck at transparencies but included it just in case







alternate borders for the set:


----------



## andrea (Aug 6, 2013)

Reiki said:


> HEYO
> 
> a senior set request please
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Aug 6, 2013)

*TO DO*

none. requests open

​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 6, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



pretty
thank you :3


----------



## Krippy (Aug 7, 2013)

Just an Avy

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border and Effects: Up to you 

Thanks in advance


----------



## andrea (Aug 7, 2013)

^will make later today


----------



## andrea (Aug 7, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Just an Avy
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



i can add borders if you wish


----------



## Krippy (Aug 7, 2013)

can you add a thin black border if that's okay? :33


----------



## andrea (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Krippy (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks !


----------



## Cole World (Aug 8, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Details: Can I have it the max size for regular members


----------



## andrea (Aug 8, 2013)

this shop is for seniors only, sorry

come back in 6 months


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Any size in particular
Effects/border/text: Go crazy, do whatever


----------



## andrea (Aug 8, 2013)

*TO DO*

[19]
TittyNipple

​


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 9, 2013)

Haylie said:


> sorry i suck at transparencies but included it just in case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful. I'll choose among these sometime today/tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 9, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:   
Size/time: Big
Effects: Horror or blood
Text: N/A
Border: You can choose
Other: Get rid of the nurse hat, change her uniform color to black, and change the contents that is in the needle to red to look like blood.


----------



## andrea (Aug 9, 2013)

*TO DO*

[19]
TittyNipple
Alisdragon

​


----------



## Marcο (Aug 10, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you

For the avatar, could you make one that switches between the man wielding the bone and the face of the bear? With any transition that looks best.


Thanks.


----------



## andrea (Aug 10, 2013)

lol is that jaime and brienne? awesome artwork



*TO DO*

[19]
TittyNipple
Alisdragon

[20]
Shαnks

​


----------



## Marcο (Aug 10, 2013)

fires said:


> lol is that jaime and brienne? awesome artwork


Yeah, it is.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 12, 2013)

Type: Signature
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you


----------



## andrea (Aug 12, 2013)

that stock is kind of bad so don't expect anything too miraculous



*TO DO*

[19]
TittyNipple
Alisdragon

[20]
Shαnks
Dastan

​


----------



## Chuck (Aug 14, 2013)

*Type:* Set.

*Stock:* 
*For ava:* 

*For sig:* If possible, a triple combination of  ||  || 
If not, then any combination will do.

*Effects/border:* Anything creative.


----------



## andrea (Aug 14, 2013)

oh my god dianna agron
will definitely do!



*TO DO*

[19]
TittyNipple
Alisdragon

[20]
Shαnks
Dastan
Chuck

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 14, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Any size in particular
> Effects/border/text: Go crazy, do whatever


----------



## andrea (Aug 14, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size/time: Big
> Effects: Horror or blood
> ...


----------



## andrea (Aug 14, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Effects: Up to you
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea (Aug 14, 2013)

the rest tomorrow or later this week



*TO DO*

[20]
Dastan
Chuck

​


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 14, 2013)

fires said:


>



Thanks, just repped, will cred.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 14, 2013)

I love the set you made for me.


----------



## andrea (Aug 15, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Type: Signature
> Stock:
> Effects: Up to you


----------



## Ice (Aug 15, 2013)

Type: Set
Signature stock: 
Avatar stock: 

No real need to change anything. Maybe increase the size of the sig if possible without reducing quality. Just want a border for both stocks, turn the avatar to 150x150. Thanks!


----------



## andrea (Aug 15, 2013)

^since it's a simple job i'll vm you but SIG OFF


----------



## ℛei (Aug 19, 2013)

heyo lie :3

Request: set
Size: senior
Stock for ava: 
Stock for sig: 
Effects and everything up to you

Work your magic and thanks 

oh and also check this blog

 *IM CRYING*


----------



## andrea (Aug 19, 2013)

*TO DO*

[20]
Chuck
Reiki

​
sorry i'm in an uninspired mood lately  will try to work on these this week


----------



## Marcο (Aug 20, 2013)

Hope I'm not requesting too soon.

Type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Border: None


----------



## andrea (Aug 20, 2013)

i don't have a time limit, no, but i do ask people to at least wear the last set i made for them before requesting again. you're in the clear



*TO DO*

[20]
Chuck
Reiki
Shαnks

​


----------



## Ghost (Aug 21, 2013)

ah, alright then.


----------



## andrea (Aug 21, 2013)

sigh

i really don't like transparencies and i _really_ don't like that stock

am gonna have to refuse this because the result would be awful

sorry


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 8, 2013)

Avatar, 20:23 - 20:26 (just the white haired guy)

Senior size, black border.


----------



## andrea (Sep 9, 2013)

^sig off please



*TO DO*

[20]
Chuck
Reiki
Shαnks

[21]
Luiz

​


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 13, 2013)

It's been nearly a week.

 If you're too busy for this, you should've closed the shop.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 14, 2013)

Luiz said:


> It's been nearly a week.
> 
> If you're too busy for this, you should've closed the shop.



I think you shouldve checked the front page of this shop Luiz



> Be patient, i'm a slow worker



She already mentioned that she's a slow worker since she's a student and has lots of things to do  in irl.So be patient and wait till she'll make the set or you can cancel the request if you dont wanna wait :33

cancelling is always an option 

anyway making sets is really hard and it always takes some time


----------



## andrea (Sep 14, 2013)

thanks rei but i probably WILL close this, i just don't have the time and patience for set making anymore


----------

